# My new Resin Garden



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some of you on here may well have read a thread on my Resin drive which was layed about two weeks ago and I couldn't stop raving about it as the benefits are so much better than conventional block paving and Indian Sandstone which was the route I was going to take until I stumbled upon a really good contractor who explained the reasons why this is the way forward and it's now becoming very popular. Before you scroll down to see the before, during and after Pictures let me try and explain as best as I can as to why I went down this route, It may help you decide for those of you on here who have plans to have their Garden rebuilt or drive way for that matter. Resin comes in to forms, crushed stone or crushed rubber and in many different colors to complement any property. Resin has many properties that make it superior to traditional drive surfaces,Such as block paving, printed concrete and tarmac. Resin offers the following advantages.

1. Rainwater or water from car washing drains away easily - unrivaled permeability.

2. Better tyer traction and a superior walking surface - as smooth and grippy as tarmac.

3.Eco friendly - natural UK sourced aggregates and resins.

4. Weed resistant.

5. Frost resistant.

6. No loose stones, ever! Ensuring a resin drive or Garden will enhance any property for many years.

So there you have it and here are the before, during and after construction on my Garden. comments are always welcome. Thanks for looking. :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Blooming 'eck.....as I'm not allowed to put the words I wanna say on here.....that looks absolutely mint. :argie: :argie:

I put in on another thread - I hate gardening, but can appreciate a nice one.

Yours just takes all the mowing and rubbish out of it in the future....I want it!

PS. That dog ornament thing is brilliant....PSML


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Selling the lawn mower? :lol:

Looks good and helpful being maintenance free. I hate gardening too.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks great but can I ask a question? Did they lay some of your resin directly onto your old crazy paving? The reason I ask is this sort of product is especially dependant on how good the base layer is. Did they dig up random parts of your existing paving to see if it was suitable? Not wanting to **** on your chips but it's a lot of money if it all goes wrong.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic job SB. Looks really well, with the added appeal of having very little maintenance needed. 

Cool.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

streaky said:


> Looks great but can I ask a question? Did they lay some of your resin directly onto your old crazy paving? The reason I ask is this sort of product is especially dependant on how good the base layer is. Did they dig up random parts of your existing paving to see if it was suitable? Not wanting to **** on your chips but it's a lot of money if it all goes wrong.


Yes they layed over the old paving, but only after carrying out a soil test and the base underneath was in very good condition with a solid footing, bearing in mind I have Conifers nearby and it passed with flying colours, the old paving was layed around 15 years ago so it was well established. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Selling the lawn mower? :lol:
> 
> Looks good and helpful being maintenance free. I hate gardening too.


As a matter of fact I did, to one of my neighbors, 30 quid.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Fantastic job SB. Looks really well, with the added appeal of having very little maintenance needed.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> ...


Like a few on here Cooks, I hate gardening too, I just want to chill out with a beer after a hard morning detailing my car.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't mind gardening personally but that looks great. With a few eyecatching plants in pots dotted around it would look amazing


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I don't mind gardening personally but that looks great. With a few eyecatching plants in pots dotted around it would look amazing


Your spot on fella :thumb:,just a few finishing touches needed now.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks good ! - which company done this ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Aletank said:


> Looks good ! - which company done this ?


Traditional paving, you can look them up in trusts trader.com


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

looks good that, How posh are you 2 taps outside ohhhhh


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> looks good that, How posh are you 2 taps outside ohhhhh


Lol. Now that's posh alright lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks cracking that. Some transformation :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ffrs1444 said:


> looks good that, How posh are you 2 taps outside ohhhhh


Got to be done, one hot tap and one cold.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks a bit too clinical to me, but hey, each to their own I suppose:doublesho


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Interesting and looks good; I can see the appeal. Personally, for the green section you've had done I would have had real grass as I don't mind a bit of mowing.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

That looks terrific SB. :thumb:
I have to say if someone showed me photos of that garden and said what sort of person would own a garden like this - I would have said an OCD detailer!!!
Hence we all, who are similarly afflicted/ gifted (your choice), all want one!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

The resin looks great, certainly transformed the area and a maintenance free garden is always good in my eyes!

Did the contractors do the brickwork as well?? Not being picky and certainly not trying to be a **** but that curved planter... I'd be having it re done, Sorry pal.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am liking that a lot S.B. Looks great.


----------

